# 1998 Terry Fleetwood



## tmnoffke (Feb 2, 2004)

I am new to fifth wheeling and am looking at buying a brand new camper--2004 29BHSS Sierra platinum for $25,000. In the mean time this camper comes along the Fleetwood for $10,000 and in excellent shape. Have you heard anything good or bad about this camper??? And what would you suggest for this newbe??? New or used???  The model on the Fleetwood is #26-5t. Any comments welcome!!! Thanks Teresa


----------



## Gary B (Feb 3, 2004)

1998 Terry Fleetwood

Hi Teresa,  Welcome to the forum, I have no experience with that model but we had a 1994 Terry 5th wheel, and it was an excellent 5er, in fact we are seriously looking for another Terry with the floor plan we had.
In the line up of Fleetwood models is Pioneer, Mallard, Prowler, Wilderness, Terry and Avion.
One of the advantages of buying used (if you find a nice clean unit you like) it someone else has taken the big depresation hit.  Thats a big difference in money and if the used unit is to your liking and is in good condition, it leaves a lot of money for camping.   :laugh:    :bleh:  :approve:


----------



## tmnoffke (Feb 3, 2004)

1998 Terry Fleetwood

Hi Gary--Thanks for the advise. Maybe I am researching too much, but I was reading on the Fleetwoods that the frames were/still are defective. Also, some people stated that the mid-late 90 models had problems with leaking.  I am getting more confused as I go along in this process!!!  Is there any good model that iis in the $20000 range???  Teresa


----------



## tmnoffke (Feb 3, 2004)

1998 Terry Fleetwood

Thanks for the advise Gary!!! So you are saying that the Terry is at the bottom of the food chain???  I had read that the Fleetwoods in general have issues with frame integrity now and than. I also had heard that there are leakage problems in the mid-late 90's models. Did you ever have a problem???  This process is getting so confusing on which  model to buy!!!   Teresa


----------



## Ed H. (Feb 3, 2004)

1998 Terry Fleetwood

Hi Teresa,
My wife and I bought a 1997 Wilderness in 1999. It was cleaner than somw new units we had seen. As far as quality goes, I believe the Wildernes is Fleetwood's "entry level" brand. That means the one they build for the lowest price. The layout is great and the appliances are the same as the more expensive models, but the fit & finish could be better. That said, we really like it and there have been no ugly surprises. 
As has been said in other posts, the reason you hear about problems with Fleetwood products is the sheer numbers of them on the road. We hear more about problems with GM products than we do about BMW's for the same reason. How many of the trailers with bad frames were overloaded? How many leaky trailers were not properly mainained? 
The bottom line is that a used trailer is as good as the previous owner. If it has been taken care of and you are aware that it will be showing a little age, it can be an excellent deal. Also remember that even a new unit will have its quirks and need some adjustments.
All in all, I would say that if the used unit is in A-one shape and fits your needs, you can save enough money to pay for several good trips!


----------



## Gary B (Feb 3, 2004)

1998 Terry Fleetwood

Hi Teresa, as Ed posted Fleetwood builds many many units and there fore you hear more about them, ALL rv's will leak if not properly maintained, as for the frames I really haven't heard that, but do knbow the Keystone had a few frame problems early on but took care of the problem. We/ve had two Fleetwood products and they were both trouble free / meaning we never took either one back to the dealer for a single thing, both had rubber roofs and we had zerro leaks, and our slide did not leak on the Terry our Bounder had no slide.  We have recently looked at several 94 / 95, 99, model year Terry's and all were standing up very well, while the carpets looked used, the cabinettes, doors, steps roof etc were all in good condition. They looked a lot better then other brands of the same vintage. Good luck in your search and it doesn't hurt athing to ask questions. We presently have a Nuwa Hitchhiker II which is one of the better built 5ers, and it is a very well built unit but we much prefered our Terry and will be selling this unit in the spring and getting a Terry.    :laugh:    :bleh:  :approve:


----------

